# zijn gelijk halen



## ttttr

Ik wil er graag weten wat  'zijn gelijk halen' hier betekent.

'Wij stellen dat er gegronde redenen zijn op  grond waarvan de geplande sloop geen doorgang zal kunnen vinden. Omdat  we ons gelijk niet willen halen nadat de loodsen met de grond gelijk  gemaakt zijn zetten we onze bezetting voort!"


----------



## Suehil

'To be proved right', or to have someone else admit that you were right.


----------



## Timidinho

I disagree. Suehill describes the meaning of "zijn gelijk _krijgen_".

Gelijk hebben = to be right
Gelijk halen = to have a third 'higher' party (usually a judge) decide that you are right and the other one is wrong. So you need to go to court or something like that.


----------



## AllegroModerato

Exactly. They want to file a lawsuit to prevent the demolition.

Gelijk halen (via een juridische procedure, via de rechter) = to take the other party to court and obtain a favourable ruling


----------



## eno2

That's all very fine but it's extremely cumbersome to translate the simple Dutch expression 'zijn gelijk halen' by 'to take the other party to court and obtain a favorable ruling', but  that's one possibility of the meaning that works in this context indeed. But it's only the meaning, not a possible translation.

Suehil  got that meaning also right with her


Suehil said:


> have someone else admit that you were right.


, which in this context would be a court, but in a general context it could be anyone who admits you were right.

I came here in this old thread because of a doubt how to translate the second part of this sentence:

<Het volstaat niet gelijk te hebben, *je moet ook je  gelijk ook nog halen*.>
Met je gelijk halen is dan bedoeld het ' (kunnen) verzilveren' '(kunnen) benutten' (cash in or capitalize, realize your right)

It's not sufficient to be right, you also have
- the others to admit that you were right
- to obtain the consent of others
- to get the others to back you up
- to convince the others that you are right.

De negatie <Omdat we ons gelijk niet willen halen nadat...>
maakt een vlot lopende vertaling nog moeilijker, maar
<we don't want to get proven right after the demolition' > (from Suehil) could work indeed.
<we don't want to make it hard after the demolition'> ???..

Het is verwant aan 'aan het langste eind trekken'. Maar ook daarvoor vind ik niet een twee drie een goede vertaling.


----------



## eno2

AllegroModerato said:


> Exactly. They want to file a lawsuit to prevent the demolition.



They didn't  want to wait for the outcome of a lawsuit to take and continue affirmative action (bezetting), says the 'negative' sentence.

But yes, to all probability, there's  a lawsuit filed. Or it will be filed.


----------

